# Banshee Guage Pod



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone, I just purchased the banshee Guage Pod. It looks amazing. It was nothing to install. I went with 2 guages that were very easy to put in. First I put in a Volt meter. Works perfect. Next I had a Oil pressure guage in there at first, to see how it looks. I tried to find a alternate way to hook up the oil pressure guage without having to drill a hole in the Oil pan for a oil pressure sending unit or paying an outragous chunk of change for the JHP guages.(Not dissing anyone who has them, I just cant afford) So after some small searching I went with a VAC guage. It was the easiest to install and it moves constantly, getting on the gas and then letting out. Some may say that it is worthless but it will tell me if I have a vac leak, probably will not ever happen, but its really fun to watch when I stomp it and it goes to 0.

I couldn't be happier with the whole setup and it only cost me for the whole thing little over $200.00 for pod and guages. The guages come with some little bulbs that look nasty. I had recently taken out the green bulbs that shine in the floor board and put in some red being my car is the spice red color. I put the green bulbs in the guages and they almost matched the factory green in the dash. I found a site, if anyone wants it let me know, that sells LED bulbs that fit the standard bulb housings. I put in Cool white 5 bulb LEDs in the guages and they look awesome at night..:cool. Well if anyone wants to go the route I went for this setup just let me know if I can help with the install. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks great! :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks pretty darn cool to me...Good job...:cheers:cool

You plan on getting an oil presure guage at some point?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it looks really good-as if they were meant to be there. I like what you did with the bulb switch too.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That price I can handle.... but after seeing the matching face gauges and font to the OEM cluster that is nice too...


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Probably wont put a oil pressure guage in. I really like to watch the vac guage working as I barely touch the gas and let out of it. I figure that the car will tell me when something happens with oil pressure. Besides, I have never seen a VAC guage in a new goat. Something different and took no time to install both.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That`d be nice for a boost and fuel pressure gauges if you were FI.


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

*Gage Pod*

The gage pod looks great! Where were you able to buy them? I've been trying to find them on the Holden website but I haven't been successful. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Google is your friend.  
Banshee Gauge Pod - 04-06 GTO - PFYC


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

can i see a pic on how you ran your oil pressure line from the pan to the gauge. i would really like to do it but i dont have any clue on how to do it. ty if you can


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks Rukee. The cost of the Banshee gage pod is more 'digestable' than the cost of the JHP.


----------

